# PedalPCB Abyss Vibe



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 28, 2021)

After building over 25 overdrive / fuzz pedals, i finished a PedalPCB Abyss Vibe today. It's a EQD The Depths clone. With its 5 potentiometers, it can be adapted to any setup. The pedal can be pretty loud. Turn down the intensity potentiometer, it is already in boost / overdrive territory. PCB is for a 125 B case portrait format. However, I liked the BB enclosures in landscape format and classic vibe design better.
Great all-round vibe ....


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 28, 2021)

What did you use for the Jewel? That looks different (and more secure) than the typical “10mm led hot glued to an amp pilot jewel cover” method.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 28, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> What did you use for the Jewel? That looks different (and more secure) than the typical “10mm led hot glued to an amp pilot jewel cover” method.


I use black foam material to fix the led in the Jewel Light. Works pretty well.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 28, 2021)

Manuel Ammon said:


> I use black foam material to fix the led in the Jewel Light. Works pretty well.


Clever!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 28, 2021)

Beautiful!  You did a great job on this!


----------



## Barry (Nov 28, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## fig (Nov 28, 2021)

Another stunning build. May we see that Tele? I have this thing for maple necks.


----------



## Dan M (Nov 28, 2021)

This is excellent!  Inside and out


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 29, 2021)

fig said:


> Another stunning build. May we see that Tele? I have this thing for maple necks.


It's a Mexico Tele with DiMarzio Twang King Pickups upgrade. I am a Strat guy but the Tele sound amazing.


----------



## pi.cast (Nov 30, 2021)

It looks awesome!
Can you tell us more about how you did the enclosure?

Is that a SV20H head in the background?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Nov 30, 2021)

pi.cast said:


> It looks awesome!
> Can you tell us more about how you did the enclosure?
> 
> Is that a SV20H head in the background?


Yes, it's an amazing sounding Marshall Studio Vintage SV20 head.
I use different layering of self-adhesive foils. Layout is printed on a Canon TS 8150 inkjet printer, mostly on transperent foil. For the glossy look, I stick the foil on mirrow or gold foil. Gives that 3d look.
Here some examples of the materials.


----------



## pi.cast (Dec 3, 2021)

Manuel Ammon said:


> Yes, it's an amazing sounding Marshall Studio Vintage SV20 head.
> I use different layering of self-adhesive foils. Layout is printed on a Canon TS 8150 inkjet printer, mostly on transperent foil. For the glossy look, I stick the foil on mirrow or gold foil. Gives that 3d look.
> Here some examples of the materials.View attachment 19334



It's on my buying list as well, but It is pretty much back ordered everywhere!
You've really mastered the art with these adhesive graphics! Amazing work!


----------

